# Mobiler Umts-Zugang



## Stormbringer (15. Juni 2008)

hallo kollegen,

ich bin am überlegen mir einen mobilen umts-zugang für mein notebook zuzulegen. habt ihr den markt schon mal sondiert? wo gibt es die günstigsten angebote?


----------



## push@max (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

Das würde mich auch mal interesieren, weil man hört beinahe täglich von neuen Geräten die UMTS unterstützen.

Es gibt bereits ein paar Flatrates, allerdings weiss ich nicht wie es preislich aussieht.


----------



## Klutten (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

BASE UMTS-Flat kostet 25 Euro im Monat. Gibt es als Standalone-Variante.

Auf meinem Basevertag habe ich eine Zusatzfunktion gebucht - 250MB Traffic für 10 Euro. Davon nutze ich höchstens 20-30MB im Monat. Habs nur, weil ein iPhone ja gerne nach Hause telefoniert. ^^


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

eine flat für 25.- ist gar nicht übel - bekommt man da ne expresscard dazu?


----------



## Klutten (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

Hier kannst du mal reinschauen.

Die BASE Flatrate - Mit der BASE Internet-Flatrate unbegrenzt surfen

Allerdings steht dort mittlerweile, dass man den Tarif nur inkl. Handyvertrag bekommt. Ich rufe morgen mal einen Bekannten an, der ist Reseller für Base und e-Plus. Das war nämlich mal anders. Zudem stand dort direkt, dass man eine Expresscard dazu bekommt.

Ich melde mich.


----------



## Friday (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

Der Markt ist extrem unübersichtlich.
Jeder Anbieter liefert unterschiedliche Leistung zu unterschiedlichen Preisen und das auch noch mit unterschiedlicher Rabattierung je nach Geschäfts- oder Privatkunde. Die zugegebenen Endgeräte variieren auch extrem stark.

Ein echter Vergleich ist daher nicht wirklich möglich und der Vergleich von heute ist morgen schon wieder veraltet.

Folgende Fragen helfen:
- Zusatzoption auf eine bestehenden Handykarte? (Günstiger als eigene Karte)
- Eigene Karte? (Ermöglicht telefonieren während des surfens)
- Zusatzkarte zu bestehendem Vertrag? (günstiger als Neuvertrag)
- Prepaidkarte? (teuer aber gut für Gelegenheitsnutzer)
- Gerät ausschließlich zum surfen? (teurer als die Zusatzoption des vorhandenen Handys)
- Anschluß über USB oder Bluetoth oder anders?
- Versorgung des Netzbetreibers im bevorzugten Gebiet? (Extrem unterschiedlich. Telefonversorgung ist nicht aussagekräftig! Test hilft.)

Jeder Anbieter ist auf einem anderen Gebiet stark.


----------



## Oliver (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

Als ich mich das letzte Mal für eine solche Lösung interessiert habe, musst man etwa 50 Euro im Monat berappen. Dabei ist Flatrate aber nicht Flatrate. Bei einigen Anbietern darfst du nicht in 2 Monaten hintereinander mehr als 5 GB Traffic produzieren.

Die Base-Internet-Flatrate für 25 Euro ohne Handyvertrag wäre da echt ein super Angebot.


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

ja, wenn base das noch anbietet wäre ich wohl dabei.
(ausser mein boss läßt noch ne karte springen)

@friday: eigene karte oder zusatzkarte, expresscard-adapter, netz wurscht - wobei gute verbreitung immer interessant ist.


----------



## Klutten (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

Ich bekomme erst am Wochenende weitere Details zu Base UMTS. Der Kerl hat glatt ein paar Tage Urlaub genommen. Unglaublich.


----------



## CeresPK (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

hast du dich auch schonmal bei Moobycent umgeschaut????


----------



## Friday (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

Von welchem Anbieter hast Du denn jetzt schon ein Handy, so dass Du eine Zusatzkarte genau dort nachsehen solltest. Das wäre immer meine erste Anlaufadresse für einen Vergleich.

Dann lies Dir genau die Bedingungen durch (das ist schon schwierig genug) und dann vergleiche immer genau dagegen. Das ist schon eine gute Basis.

Bei der Netzversorgung musst Du daran denken, dass UMTS nicht überall verfügbar ist. Bei dem Anbieter mit dem T bekommst Du dann wenigstens über Kanalbündelung eine brauchbare Datenrate, bei anderen Anbietern ist das deutlich schlechter. Daher sind die Dienste nicht vergleichbar. Die Datenkarte kostet monatlich 9€ und die 200MB kosten zusätzlich 20€ oder die Flat 35€. Damit hast Du aber praktisch überall ein Netz was bei den anderen Anbietern nicht ganz so ist.

Der wesentliche technische Unterschied zwischen den Anbietern liegt in den schmalbanigeren unterlagerten Netzen, die dann zum Einsatz kommen wenn UMTS nicht verfügbar ist. Da muss man genau hingucken denn das merkt man.


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich bekomme erst am Wochenende weitere Details zu Base UMTS. Der Kerl hat glatt ein paar Tage Urlaub genommen. Unglaublich.



skandal. könnte mir aber vorstellen das die zusatzklausel unten da nur per zufall reingerutscht ist. der bestellvorgang erfordert z.b. keine vorhandene mobilnummer. mit online-abschluss 20.- wäre klasse... könnte höchstens sein das die datenkarte extra kostet.



Friday schrieb:


> Von welchem Anbieter hast Du denn jetzt schon ein Handy, so dass Du eine Zusatzkarte genau dort nachsehen solltest. Das wäre immer meine erste Anlaufadresse für einen Vergleich.
> 
> Dann lies Dir genau die Bedingungen durch (das ist schon schwierig genug) und dann vergleiche immer genau dagegen. Das ist schon eine gute Basis.
> 
> ...



bin bei timo (rahmenvertrag).
kosten dort 4,20 die karte und ~30 die flat... zzgl. 4,20 für ne expresscard im 24 monats vertrag.


----------



## exa (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

mir stinken meist die 24 monate, warum gibbet sowas nicht in 12 monatigen sachen???


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

yep... ziemlich blöd.
zumindest hier sind sich offensichtlich alle anbieter einig.


----------



## Friday (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

Wer oder was ist timo? Ein Provider?
Wenn Du nur auf den Preis guckst, dann vergiss meine Rede.


----------



## Stormbringer (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*



Friday schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist timo? Ein Provider?
> Wenn Du nur auf den Preis guckst, dann vergiss meine Rede.



nicht nur - ich hab deine rede durchaus aufgenommen. 
(sie wird also nicht ungehört verhallen)

timo... ähm.... eine phonetische abkürzung von t-mobile.


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

O2 kann ich noch empfehlen.

 Mindestlaufzeit 3 Monate!!!!


Internet-Pack-L 5000MB 


und wenn du kein o2 kunde bist machst du dir einen 
*O2 Genion S vertrag und buchst das Internet-Pack-L drauf *



25€ im monat und  HSDPA-Standard mit bis zu  3,6 bzw. 7,2 Mbit/s 

eplus maximal umts standart 384kbits


ich habe es und läuft super und wenn du ne laptop card brauchst hilft ebay weiter


----------



## Stormbringer (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

sind die 25€/monat inclusive dem genion s vertrag?

5gb ist doch schon mal ne hausnummer.
bleibt die frage nach dem base-tarif... aber irgendwann kommt der mensch ja auch aus dem urlaub. 

netzunterschiede dürfte es doch keine geben - ist beides eplus, korrekt?


----------



## Klutten (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

Ja ja ...morgen abend sollte er mit dem Zug wieder gen Heimat fahren. Dann nur noch schnell telefonieren und du erfährst Alles weitere. Du bist ja schlimmer als ein kleines Kind kurz vor Heiligabend.


----------



## Stormbringer (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ja ja ...morgen abend sollte er mit dem Zug wieder gen Heimat fahren. Dann nur noch schnell telefonieren und du erfährst Alles weitere. Du bist ja schlimmer als ein kleines Kind kurz vor Heiligabend.



nö, ich halte nur den thread am leben.


----------



## asdqwe (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

Wäre dieser "Web'n'Walk Stick" von T-Mobile nicht das richtige?
Handy T-Mobile web'n'walk Stick mit Vertrag und ohne Vertrag bei T-Mobile

Ist zwar nicht gerade günstig (ich glaube 5€ am Tag), hat aber UMTS und auch noch HSDPA.

Bei O2 gibt es auch so etwas:
o2online - UMTS Modems


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

ja bei den 25€ ist der genion s schon mit im preis


der genion s kostet ja 0 euro^^


----------



## Stormbringer (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*



THC-hArDcOrE schrieb:


> ja bei den 25€ ist der genion s schon mit im preis
> 
> 
> der genion s kostet ja 0 euro^^



LOL - ok.


----------



## Oliver (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

25 Euro ist ein echt guter Preis. Mal abwarten, was Klutten zu Base sagt


----------



## Bjoern (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

Base ist aktuell wohl das Angebot mit dem besten Preis- Leistungsverhältnis. 

Eine Überlegung wäre vielleicht auch ein iPhone-Vertrag der Telekom wert, wenn man eine zweite SIM-Karte dazu kriegt. Ich finde die teuren Tarife von T-Mobile aber eigentlich auch unverschämt. Aber so hat man das dichteste UMTS-Netz und ein schickes iPhone. 

Greetz


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*



Bjoern schrieb:


> Base ist aktuell wohl das Angebot mit dem besten Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.
> 
> Eine Überlegung wäre vielleicht auch ein iPhone-Vertrag der Telekom wert, wenn man eine zweite SIM-Karte dazu kriegt. Ich finde die teuren Tarife von T-Mobile aber eigentlich auch unverschämt. Aber so hat man das dichteste UMTS-Netz und ein schickes iPhone.
> 
> Greetz



ich find das iphone doof - sowas kommt mir nicht ins haus. ich spiele auf meinen ipod schon keine firmware-updates mehr ein, weil ich keine lust auf das grottige itunes habe. so eine schlechte software ist mir wirklich noch nie untergekommen.


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

ich melde mich hier mal wieder...
bin seit gestern besitzer einer umts-karte von timo - und habe dazu eine expresscard iv bekommen.
genial.... nach über zwei jaren gibts offensichtlich immer noch keine vista64 treiber... 
verdammt, ich brauche irgendwie ein vista64 taugliches umts-modem...


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

hast du es schon mit der Easy-Box probiert????


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

nope... noch nicht.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

bei vodafone gibt es eine Software für eine Karte, ich weiß aber nicht ob das deine ist, da wird Vista 64Bit unterstützt
aber ich weiß nicht ob das die Einwahlsoftware ist
Vodafon UMTS | Dashboard-Software für Windows-Notebooks - Hilfe & Support / Techn. Support / Mobile Connect-Hardware UMTS / Dashboard-Software (Windows) vodafone.de

EDIT:die Easybox3 unterstüzt 64Bit Vista


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

schwer zu sagen.... die express iv ist im endeffekt eine huawei e870 - sie wird nicht explizit gelistet, ich kann natürlich mal schauen ob man dort die modem-treiber extrahieren kann.


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: mobiler umts zugang*

ich buddel das mal wieder aus.
nachdem tmob auf meiner 10€ flat keine mailserver zuläßt, brauche ich was anderes.
also, wer hat die beste umts-flat im ärmel?


----------



## midnight (8. Juli 2009)

Also bei Blau.de kriegt man für 10€ ein Gigabyte im Monat -  prepaip. Find ich sehr fair. Für 20€ gibts dann die komplette Flat. Allerdings ist das E-Plus-Netz auch nicht so cool wie das Vodafone- oder T-Mobile-Netz.

so far


----------



## Operator (8. Juli 2009)

Mh mal über 1 und 1 nachgedacht
Verschieden Leistungen
gibts als notebook oder handy flat 

handy http://pocketweb.1und1.de/xml/order/Oh*****aet;jsessionid=BE5B668C254B3343625E89AA3F00F5B9.TC212a?__reuse=1247051196669&__frame=_top

notebook 20-30€
http://pocketweb.1und1.de/xml/order/NotebookFlat;jsessionid=A5E97822DA9A3F353BB50CC43B31DB73.TC177a?__rd=ac170c233A2kOBglSUR9nErKUD8jrACd&origin[site]=MX.EUE.DE&origin[page]=index&ucuoId=MX.EUE.DE-20090708130125-ac170c220MVGNMMfLtyrXQcKEomklr9Z-S1

mfg


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juli 2009)

1&1 mit 30.- ist zu teuer.
bei eplus kostet das 17.50... 

gibts irgendwo ne karte mit der eplus netzabdeckung?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. Juli 2009)

also können wir für umts schonmal eplus ausschließen

ist das timo oder vodafone netz gut? denkt ihr man hat damit auch in der nähe von ilmenau im bergland empfang (überall wo man auch telefonempfang hat) oder eher nicht?

ich brauche da nämlich UNBEDINGT internet und bin mir aber nicht sicher was ich nehmen soll...son netbook dazu wäre schon genial


----------



## midnight (23. Juli 2009)

Probiers doch mal hier.

Die haben alle Karten der Provider gelinkt.

btw: Das ist der erste Eintrag bei google für "umts netzabdeckung"...

so far


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juli 2009)

Vodafone und T-Mobile sind beide sehr gut, ersteres weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, das mit T-Mobile hab ich von Bekannten. O2 wirbt zwar mit 3,6/7,2Mbits, die Verbindung ist auch wirklich so schnell, nur sind die Sendemasten total überfordert und man bekommt nur Modemgeschwindigkeit rein. -.-


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. Juli 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten...ich bin jetzt bestätigt wieso ich o2 nicht wollte...

ich werde mal schaun - auf bald


----------



## amdintel (24. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> O2 wirbt zwar mit 3,6/7,2Mbits, die Verbindung ist auch wirklich so schnell, nur sind die Sendemasten total überfordert und man bekommt nur Modemgeschwindigkeit rein. -.-


ich habe das seit Feb.2009
wo her hste denn diese weisheit ?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich habe das seit Feb.2009
> wo her hste denn diese weisheit ?



ich kann dazu nur sagen dass ich mal mit kabel-dsl von o2 die erfahrung gemacht habe dass sie richtig schlecht sind...(alice vorher 1,1mb/s down o2 mit gleicher verbindung (dsl16000) 600kb/s?)
oft auch ausfälle etc..


----------



## amdintel (24. Juli 2009)

was hat dein Kabel DSL mit Mobiler Umts-Zugang
zu tun ? zwei verschiedene Sachen,
Kabel bist du an deine WG und 2 Jahres Vertrag gebunden und nicht flexibel , 
und bei Kabel kann es dir passieren, das du für 16000 bezahlst und nur 2000 bekommst und das bleibt dann auch so bis Vertrags ende 
hin gegen die Mobil UMTs Netze immer weiter verbessert und ausgebaut werden


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> was hat dein Kabel DSL mit Mobiler Umts-Zugang
> zu tun ? zwei verschiedene Sachen,
> Kabel bist du an deine WG und 2 Jahres Vertrag gebunden und nicht flexibel ,
> und bei Kabel kann es dir passieren, das du für 16000 bezahlst und nur 2000 bekommst und das bleibt dann auch so bis Vertrags ende
> hin gegen die Mobil UMTs Netze immer weiter verbessert und ausgebaut werden




naja für o2 gibt es ja auch 2jahres bindungen mit umts oder?
und ich habe schon öfter gelesen dass ne schlechte verbindung kein grund is den vertrag vorzeitig zu beenden, also einfach pech..

d.h. irgendwie würde ich o2 da doch nicht so vertrauen..


----------



## amdintel (24. Juli 2009)

nö ich habe keine , wär ich ja  schön blöd


----------



## venit (24. Juli 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hallo kollegen,
> 
> ich bin am überlegen mir einen mobilen umts-zugang für mein notebook zuzulegen. habt ihr den markt schon mal sondiert? wo gibt es die günstigsten angebote?



ich kann 2 jahres umts vertrag bei o2 empfehlen. dazu gibt es den online bonus wo du wenn du es online abschliesst, nur 21€ anstatt 25€ zahlst
dazu gibts:

Flatrate! (ab 10!gb traffic/Monat wird die geschwindigkeit STARK gedrosselt
sehr grosses netz


kanns nur empfehlen, sitz hier auch grad in nem 6000 seelen dorf und hab 5 balken empfang/HDSPA

achja dl hab ich bisher aber nochnie ueber 400kps/s gehabt.


----------



## amdintel (24. Juli 2009)

und was lesen wir morgen in der Märchen Welt 
z.z. kann man diese Fest Verträge knicken ....
O2 hat mittlerweile auch die 5 GB Drosselung auch Eplus,
es intressiert die Provider derzeit nicht, ob nun der ein oder 
andere, für den Rest des Monatas mit 56 K Modem Geschw on gehen kann
und weil so langsam , auch keine Updates mehr für den PC machen kann,
die Provider T-Mobile, Vodafone, O2 und Eplus  haben sich untereinander abgesprochen jetzt auf 5 GB  zu drosseln , weil die gerne weiter kassieren wollen aber nicht weiter in den Server Ausbau investieren wollen , da wird dann erst mal gut gedrosselt und das Problem ist vom Tisch ,der dumme ist der Kunde, der mit Angeboten erst mal in die Falle gelockt wird ..so mit UMTs und dollen Musik/Video Downloads, da sind 5 GB schnell weg. bei Neu Verträgen  und damit biste dann 2 Jahre fest in einem Vertrag gebunden und wenn sich morgen oder übermorgen was ändert,
haste zwei Jahre so einen Vertrag mit ner 5 GB an der Backe   .
Bei den derzeitigen vielen Kunden Beschwerden aller Provider die auf
5 GB gedrosselt haben ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis entweder 
das keiner mehr haben will ?n oder die wieder hoch schrauben .
Mit 5 GB kommt man nämlich bei täglicher Nutzung mal grade 1 bis 2 Wochen hin, danach haste 56 K Modem Geschw. für den Rest des Monats und 
mit 56 K Geschw. kann man nicht viel mit anfangen in der heutigen Zeit,
das kann man also in die Tonne ..


----------



## pixelflair (24. Juli 2009)

Also beim Download bei meiner Vodafone karte (bzw. hab den vertrag abzugeben xD ) immer min. 6mbit/s  sprich dsl6000minimum im umts bereich..


----------



## amdintel (24. Juli 2009)

ich betone es noch mal, für die, die sich nicht auskennen ! Es scheint offenbar hier immer noch nicht ganz klar zu ein ?

Wenn man einen alten bestehen Vertrag hat z.b. UMTs Flat , hat man diese 5 GB Beschränkung  nicht, alte Verträge sind oft mit einer 10 GB Flat oder ganz ohne Limit,
(das Limit bedeutet , man kann zwar einen ganzen Monat lang so lang wie man will ,
online sein und runter laden was man will, 
nur das eben ab einen Daten Volumen die Geschw. gedrosselt wird auf 56 K ISDN  nievou  ,  alle Neu Verträge , egal ob T-Com, oder O2 sind  heute alle mit 5 GB begrenzt jetzt, über einen Daten Volluem von 5 GB monatlich, wird monatlich auf GPRS gedrosselt,
diese Information wird absichtlich oft verschwiegen  (was zwar in dieser Form unzulässig ist, aber so lange sich keiner beim Verbraucher Schutz beschwert , machen die das einfach ),  und es gibt in der tat heute Web. Seiten, die brauchen dann 10 Min bis die komplett geladen sind, wenn die Verbindung sehr lahmen ist, 56 K Modem/ISDN .

Mit so einer 5 GB Flat kommt man aus, wenn man keine Downloads macht,
keine Clips an kucken und nur 2 x die Wochen das benutzt , also 
für Gelegenheits Nutzer !
Das was da als s.g. UMTS Flat angeboten wird , ist in Wahrheit keine FLat , sondern eine Volumen bezogene Flat .


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juli 2009)

Aus eigener Erfahrung. Schön für dich, wenn es bei dir schnell ist, ist es bei mir aber nicht. Und nein, ich habs nicht im letzten Kaff getestet, in 2 Städten (einmal mehr als 50.000 Einwohner und bei der anderen rund 40.000), das sind quasi die größten Städte im Allgäu und da sollte mehr zu erwarten sein.

Wenn O2 das nicht hinbekommt, dann bezweifle ich, dass man auch wirklich die 3,6Mbits an Downstream hat (>1MB/s) und nicht nur eine solch schnelle Verbindung, welche auf eine ziemlich geringe Bandbreite gedrosselt wird.


----------



## amdintel (24. Juli 2009)

vielleicht ist in deiner Gegend o2 sehr schlecht ausgebaut ? 
oder überlastet weil zu viele darüber online sind ?
und es heißt nicht 3.6 sondern bis zu 3.6 
genau so wie bei den DSL Kabel Anschlüssen ,
bis zu DSL 6000 , was nicht heißt das man wirklich diese Geschw. auch bekommt !
(ich habe einen Kollegen der ist bei Arcor,
er bezahlt für DSL 6000. bekommt aber nur eine DSL 1000 Geschw.,
und im Vertrag steht bis zu , also keinen Rechtlichen Anspruch auf DSL 6000 ? aber da ist die Rechtslage heute noch nicht ganz geklärt ?  
bei mir ist angegeben bis zu DSL 2000 Geschw.
ich erreiche aber locker DSL 4000 und nachts 
sogar knapp DSL 5000 und etwas drüber,
jeder weis , das man tagsüber wenn viel los ist, man nie 
eine gute Geschw. hat, das ist bei KAbel DSl so und auch UMTs auch nicht
anderes .


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juli 2009)

Vodafone hat es geschafft. Dann kann o2 es auch schaffen. Wenn ich mir mobiles Internet hol, dann nur per T-Mobile oder Vodafone, auf o2 kann ich dank einer festen Leitung jetzt verzichten. Erst in einem Jahr wird mobiles Internet für mich wieder interessant, davor brauch ich es eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich betone es noch mal, für die, die sich nicht auskennen ! Es scheint offenbar hier immer noch nicht ganz klar zu ein ?
> 
> Wenn man einen alten bestehen Vertrag hat z.b. UMTs Flat , hat man diese 5 GB Beschränkung  nicht, alte Verträge sind oft mit einer 10 GB Flat oder ganz ohne Limit,
> (das Limit bedeutet , man kann zwar einen ganzen Monat lang so lang wie man will ,
> ...



ich bin jeden tag mit meinem firmen-nb per umts online und verbrauche mehr als 5gb im monat... aber vielleicht macht man für firmenkunden da eine ausnahme - gedrosselt wird da nichts.
wie gut das ich mit meinem handvertrag auch in einem rahmenvertrag hänge.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich war bei den 30 Tagen so gut wie jeden Tag online und hab insgesamt knapp 100GB runtergeladen und das immer mit voller Geschwindigkeit.

Bekommnt man bei Vodafone eigentlich 2 Simkarten wenn man sich da ein Handy samt Vertrag holt, sprich eine fürs Handy und die andere für den Laptop?


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Naja, ich war bei den 30 Tagen so gut wie jeden Tag online und hab insgesamt knapp 100GB runtergeladen und das immer mit voller Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> Bekommnt man bei Vodafone eigentlich 2 Simkarten wenn man sich da ein Handy samt Vertrag holt, sprich eine fürs Handy und die andere für den Laptop?


 
Kommt  drauf an ob du es Tarifoption oder als gesondertem Vertrag orderst. Man kann aber glaub ne 2. SIM zubuchen.


----------



## amdintel (25. Juli 2009)

wie ich schon sagte , kommt auf den Vertrag an,
die alten haben alle noch 10 GB manche auch ganz ohne Drosselung , die Neuen UMTS Verträge sind  nicht zu gebrauchen,
5 GB sind schnell aufgebraucht , 
 wenn ich z.b. viel runter lade , genügen selbst 10 GB nicht ,  im Schnitt verbrauche ist ca. 12 bis 15 GB monatlich , ohne das ich gleich  zum Power User wurde .


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (8. August 2009)

Also ich hab mir jetzt nen vodafone umts-stick geholt mit nem netbook - hier aufm dorf hab ich maximal fette 25 kb/s aber wenn ich in die stadt gehe dann bekomm ich 300kb/s is zwar alles nicht dsl 6000...aber was will man auch erwarten -.-
egal ich kann on und das reicht^^
der typ im vodafone laden erzählta auch etwas ab 5gb werde es gebremst aber bisher bin ich noch net auf 5gb (frag mich auch was die da groß bremsen wollen ;P)


----------



## rebel4life (8. August 2009)

Dann surfst du nur noch mit GPRS Geschwindigkeit. Entspricht in etwa ISDN oder normales Modem. Viel Spass!


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (8. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Dann surfst du nur noch mit GPRS Geschwindigkeit. Entspricht in etwa ISDN oder normales Modem. Viel Spass!



habe ich schon danke  aber ich werde dafür sorgen dass ich hier zusätzlich über kabel bekomm -.-


----------



## amdintel (11. August 2009)

kuck dir mal meine Sig dazu an,
edit: irgendwie bin ich ganz froh  nheute ,
das ich UMTs/Hs habe,  ohne dem hätte ich heute immer noch analog für 100 € im Monat  und weil 56 K so ´langsam ist nicht,  alle Updates und Treiber für meine PCs, denn keiner wollte mir 
DSL legen, es interessiert die geld gierigen  provider einfach nicht ,  auch Kabel Deutschland nicht , 
in der DSl Services  Würste  von  dummes Deutschland . 
ich werde wohl auch weiter bei dem mobilen UMTs bleiben, 
es klappt hier  ganz gut ,knapp 5000 das genügt für meine zwecke mehr als genug. wenn ich mal in eine neue WG ziehe,  habe ich den Stress nicht , das ein Neues Kabel verlegt werden muss !
eigentlich war das nur ein versuch im feb. 2009 mit UMTs meinerweites ,ist aber heute eine dauer  lösung... wegen der *Unfähigkeit* der DSL Provider .


----------

